# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Gratis 1,5 uur durende video over gezonde voeding

## Twan Lammers

Hallo allemaal,

Wil jij deze student met zijn onderzoek helpen en een gratis 1,5 uur durende video over gezonde voeding verdienen? Klik dan nu op de onderstaande link, vul de anonieme vragenlijst (serieus) in en druk op verzenden. Als je dit gedaan hebt krijg je een toegangscode waarmee je de video ter waarde van 9,99 gratis en onbeperkt kan bekijken. Hiermee help je mij tevens enorm bij mijn afstudeerstage. 
Alvast bedankt!

LINK: http://goo.gl/isfuok

----------


## Twan Lammers

Voor de mensen die twijfelen of willen weten hoe de video eruit ziet. De fysieke versie is gewoon te koop bij bol.com: http://www.bol.com/nl/p/gezonde-voed...0000021745124/ Verder betekent gratis ook echt gratis. Een leuke toevoeging voor veel mensen op dit forum denk ik.

----------

